# horse acting weird...



## Adisiwaya (Nov 27, 2013)

Well my horse Astilla is acting weird. Never done this before. He is bucking a lot, gets hot fast, the boarding place just gave home dewormer. Biting his teeth loud... he's just about 2. He's a very calm horse. He acting like he is hurting... just wondering if I'm worrying about nothing.... he's a morgan horse.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

How long ago was he wormed? When did the behavior change show up in relation to the deworming?

How long before that was his last deworming?

Are his temp, heart rate and respiration normal? How is his capillary reflex?

Was the dewormer a home brew or is "home dewormer" an auto correct casualty that should have read "him dewormer"?


----------



## Adisiwaya (Nov 27, 2013)

Yesterday for behavior, he is quite jumpy too. And I think a brand name dewormer from the vet who comes by the stables. He is warmer than usual and breathing hard like he had a very intense workout and all we did was walk him around and lunge him for less than 5 min he was just dewormed 2/3 days ago.


----------



## Adisiwaya (Nov 27, 2013)

The owners of the stables were we board him at have been boarding for 20/30 years now and he trains horses. He wasn't there or I would've asked him about it.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Colic? I am sure someone will know more than me but the teeth biting sounds like a pain reaction


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

starjj said:


> Colic? I am sure someone will know more than me but the teeth biting sounds like a pain reaction


That was my thought, too.

Is he eating and drinking normally?
Has he defecated and/or passed gas?

Could he have gotten into anything like a weed or more feed than usual?

I've seen similar presentation in older horses with congestive heart failure but his age would be counter-indicative of CHF.


----------



## Adisiwaya (Nov 27, 2013)

Passing gas yes defficated couldnt tell, was fairly dark in there. For my knowledge he didn't get into anything he has been in his stall for past few weeks. The stall and the area when we bring him there. Kept trying to chew on everything he had a chance too and he tried getting Kirstie and I. Just weird because he has never done that before either.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Adisiwaya said:


> Well my horse Astilla is acting weird. Never done this before. He is bucking a lot, gets hot fast, the boarding place just gave home dewormer. Biting his teeth loud... he's just about 2. He's a very calm horse. He acting like he is hurting... just wondering if I'm worrying about nothing.... he's a morgan horse.



Is he a gelding?


----------



## Adisiwaya (Nov 27, 2013)

No a colt. Going hopefully breed him later


----------



## Adisiwaya (Nov 27, 2013)

He got West Nile when he was 14/15 months. Really bad. Didn't think he would make it... don't know if that has anything to do with it. The vet said he made a full recovery and vet even said after he was good that he was sure the horse wouldn't make it. He is an awesome horse


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

i would get a vet in to see him. Getting hot like that without working is not good. Sudden biting sounds like he is dealing with pain issues. If he is worth keeping as a stud, he is worth being seen asap. I pray everything is ok for him. Saying a prayer for you both.


----------



## Adisiwaya (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks were going have my friend she is a vet and owes me one. She was saying might be from the de-wormer, to much of it... thanks I hope he is getting better as we speak...


----------



## Adisiwaya (Nov 27, 2013)

This was last week


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Any chance he's feeling his hormones as a 2 yr old colt? That would be about the right age for him to realize he's a stud. However, you should be sure its not a health issue, pain, etc. If he's not used to a stall, he might just be feeling really "hot", full of energy and sass. Without seeing him, its hard to tell if he's in pain or he's full of hormones and too much stall time. He's a cutie, good luck, I hope he's ok!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

A reaction to wormer is a possibility, some of the wormers, such as Quest, have a much narrower 'overdose' window. 

I would also definitely ask the vet about putting him on ulcer medication. Keeping a 2 year old stallion in a stall with limited turnout/exercise can certainly lead to stress issues, which in turn can trigger ulcers.


----------



## Adisiwaya (Nov 27, 2013)

He's out in the arena probably every other day when we bring him there


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

The two times I've h a d that sort of thing happen- at least the sweaty with little work- my horse was coming down with a virus. Have you taken his temperature while at rest?


----------



## Adisiwaya (Nov 27, 2013)

No, what did you end up doing? Giving some probotics or how did you help


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

One time a gelding got viral arteritis (if I remember what the vet called- I called it fat leg fever because all his legs ended up getting lots of edema but not all at once- it sort of travelled around from leg to leg) and a mare got an unknown one way up in the mountains and I ended up pouring water over her from puddles to cool her as I walked her home. The one symptoms they had at first was an intolerance for work, an unusual crabby attitude , heavy sweating periodically and a temperature.
Stall rest and supportive care was all to be done.
The gelding took about 3-4 weeks to recover, the mare took about a week.
But getting a temperature is one thing an owner can do easily. It's good information whether they have a temperature or not.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

what are you feeding him?


----------



## Adisiwaya (Nov 27, 2013)

The stable feeds him. Have no idea what is all in it. Going over there in a hour to go talk to the owner and go see astilla


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Adisiwaya said:


> The stable feeds him. Have no idea what is all in it. Going over there in a hour to go talk to the owner and go see astilla



Might want to find out if he's getting grain and how much while he's not being worked.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Might want to find out if he's getting grain and how much while he's not being worked.


Ditto to that. My welsh cross cannot handle sweet feed. Giver her that and she becomes down right dangerous. She gets 1 lb of Country Acres pellets a day just to make her think she's really getting something. And, if I didn't have to feed the old man grain just to keep weight on him, she probably wouldn't get even that much.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Bucking, clicking/grinding teeth any panting is often a reaction to pain. If I were to guess, I'd say colic. Perhaps the result of a huge dump of worms, perhaps a twisted gut. Perhaps just terrible twos.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Why isn't he gelded? A young horse that is stalled as often as you say doesn't need any grain at all, just hay. 

He could have intestinal upset from the deworming if he had a large die off, had he been dewormed prior to 2/3 days ago? What product did they use? It could be gas colic- but if it was a large worm load it could be an impaction. How much manure has been in his stall? If he's not passing manure it's an emergency and you need a Vet *now*.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

There are too many horses in this country for many reasons. One of those reasons is too many people love to see colts. One mare in a hundred is of the quality that should be bred. One stallion in a thousand is of the quality to be used for breeding. Sadly, most horse breedings are between "every mare in my back yard and the closest intact male." In Europe, only a select few stallions that pass strict evaluation are allowed to remain intact.
We all have busy lives and many priorities. Sometimes it is difficult keeping track of the superficial details, like what are they feeding my colt, what brand of wormer did they use and how much. While compaction or twisted gut can be deadly and a lack of bowel movement is a major indication, sometimes it is just too dark in the stall to tell if he is pooping.
I did not return to this thread to scold you. I expected an update following the visit to the stables by you and tour Vet friend. Could we have a progress report?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Adisiwaya said:


> The stable feeds him. Have no idea what is all in it. Going over there in a hour to go talk to the owner and go see astilla



If you're planning on becoming a breeder, you need to become much more involved in your horse's care and nutritional needs. Most boarding facilities don't allow outside mares passing through so do you have plans to relocate him and possibly campaign him to generate interest from the Morgan community?


----------



## Adisiwaya (Nov 27, 2013)

Were working on getting our own place. Currently working with a realator and mortgage consultant (a guy who I don't like hasn't talked to us in 3 weeks bout to try someone else. ) got per qualified and he never did the rest of paperwork or something so we lost a bid on a place. Well took to long for him to do paperwork and the bid went away or something.


----------



## Adisiwaya (Nov 27, 2013)

My vet friend said it was nothing serious, told me not to work him for a week. He is still passing some worms and we increased his feed amount and water. Reason we want to breed him is he has gone through a lot and he still remains strong willed. Didn't think he would make it through west Nile (without the shot, previous owner said he was up to date and well after contacting them when he was sick I got the rural story of him not having any) breeding for personal not selling. We told the stable owner not to give him anything without consulting with us. Tracy is checking in on him again today, -62 degrees here and that's really nice she is doing that...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Adisiwaya said:


> My vet friend said it was nothing serious, told me not to work him for a week. He is still passing some worms and we increased his feed amount and water. Reason we want to breed him is he has gone through a lot and he still remains strong willed. Didn't think he would make it through west Nile (without the shot, previous owner said he was up to date and well after contacting them when he was sick I got the rural story of him not having any) breeding for personal not selling. We told the stable owner not to give him anything without consulting with us. Tracy is checking in on him again today, -62 degrees here and that's really nice she is doing that...


I don't mean to be harsh but living through West Nile is not even remotely a reason to keep him as a stallion.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> I don't mean to be harsh but living through West Nile is not even remotely a reason to keep him as a stallion.


Not even if he is strong willed?:stirpot:


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

If your breeding for personal, I'm sure there are better reasons to breed than simply because he's strong willed or survived an illness but quite honestly, with the cost of buying a weanling vs the costs associated with mare care and the problems associated with keeping a stallion, you'd be far better off to buy something with genetics and conformation you want than to breed. The most expensive horse you'll ever own is one you bred.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

It is a safe and simple process. Please excuse me (us) when suggestions are offered that you didn't ask for. Plus, you'll see posts that don't seem as friendly as you might want. This huge network of caring, experienced and sometimes opinionated friends have your best intentions in mind. A lack of experience and/or wrong information is why you reached out to us. We want to help you with your serious concerns and then continue to offer advice that we might think you need. Even when it isn't welcome.


----------



## Adisiwaya (Nov 27, 2013)

I like everyone's opinion but he is not going to get castrated. Just not going to happen, I am set on breeding him and well that's not going go change one bit. Might sound silly or arrogant or idiotic to some but it isn't for me. He's a good horse. Everyone has there opinions and there ways and I respect that. Thanks for replies so fast too


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

He may be a good horse but with the current horse market, especially for non registered horses not bred for a purpose, I would not bred a foal. If you can't keep it, then what?

If you are going to breed him, I hope you will get his living conditions improved. Letting a young horse out for awhile every other day or so is not enough exercise. A young stallion needs to have room to run, needs to be handled constantly, and trained from the beginning. Horses do get ulcers, especially stallions that are closely confined. Please do some research on what would be best for your colt.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Adisiwaya said:


> I like everyone's opinion but he is not going to get castrated. Just not going to happen, I am set on breeding him and well that's not going go change one bit. Might sound silly or arrogant or idiotic to some but it isn't for me. He's a good horse. Everyone has there opinions and there ways and I respect that. Thanks for replies so fast too


Idealistic and inexperienced is more the terms I would consider.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm going to throw in my two cents on the breeding issue. It is really none of my business except that I like horses in general.
I'm thinking you have your own reasons for wanting to breed him, maybe a friend has a nice mare or something.
But a stallion's life is pretty limited. The best breeding farms have acres sized paddocks for each stud because he can not be let to run with most herd groups. They fight with other studs and sometimes get hurt by mares.
I'm sure you've heard of horse rescues where someone has let a stud run with a group of mares and the number of unhandled horses that can't be maintained overwhelms their owner. The alternative is to be confined alone for most of his life. A frustrating existence.
Then there is the nature of stallions and Morgans have lines of pretty strong willed studs needing knowledgeable handlers. People get killed by studs.
On the other hand a gelding gets to go out to play with his buddies and have a long happy life.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Lots of good horses in the world. Lots of good horses getting loaded onto semi trucks for slaughter in Quebec or Mexico and soon (I hope) New Mexico.
Those that speak out against keeping a colt a stallion do so out of love of horses. We have seen breedings of average horses to average horses. Every fall, we see the Craigslist ads of average horses owned by inexperienced, but caring horse owners, trying to give away the results of their breeding convictions. Few people can honestly say, " I will breed this mare, because I can provide a forever home for the colt." But situations change. Kittens become cats, puppies become dogs and colts become unwanted, too.
I have a pair of geldings. Sired by a National Grand Champion that was sired by another National Grand Champion. The mare has numerous National Grand Champions in her background, going back 70 years. But as soon as I could, you saw what I had done. They are great to be around, they have a good life. That wouldn't have been possible if left stallions. 
I didn't write this thinking I could change your mind. I wrote it for others that read this might learn and prevent another unwanted horse from being brought into the world. 
Eventually, the thrill of managing a stallion wears thin. No one wants to breed to him. He kicks or bites ones to often. Perhaps someone gets hurt. Often people want a pleasure horse and can't keep a stud and another horse together. So the unmanageable (he's just a bit aggressive, normal stallion behavior) horse ends up on Craigslist. Then he changes hands two or three times that fall, before going to a horse auction where he gets sold by the pound. Happens all over. Quite predictable.
But this case is different. Determination will overcome a lack of experience. There'll be lots of time to train and promote him correctly. Restoration of the home and 100 plus acres, with deeply landscaped gardens, while building fences and barns, won't get in the way. When you are young, you have endless energy and lots of time to do it right.
Heck, I was young once. I scoffed at the old people and their outdated ideas. I did it my way. So, I understand you taking a stance against all these nay-sayers. They don't know.
By the way, what did the Vet say was the problem with your horse. Are you going to give another treatment for worms to make sure, since he had such a build up? What type of wormer was used and what type are you using next time?


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

haypoint said:


> Lots of good horses in the world. Lots of good horses getting loaded onto semi trucks for slaughter in Quebec or Mexico and soon (I hope) New Mexico.
> Those that speak out against keeping a colt a stallion do so out of love of horses. We have seen breedings of average horses to average horses. Every fall, we see the Craigslist ads of average horses owned by inexperienced, but caring horse owners, trying to give away the results of their breeding convictions. Few people can honestly say, " I will breed this mare, because I can provide a forever home for the colt." But situations change. Kittens become cats, puppies become dogs and colts become unwanted, too.
> I have a pair of geldings. Sired by a National Grand Champion that was sired by another National Grand Champion. The mare has numerous National Grand Champions in her background, going back 70 years. But as soon as I could, you saw what I had done. They are great to be around, they have a good life. That wouldn't have been possible if left stallions.
> I didn't write this thinking I could change your mind. I wrote it for others that read this might learn and prevent another unwanted horse from being brought into the world.
> ...


My "like button" isn't working. So, like.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

haypoint said:


> Lots of good horses in the world. Lots of good horses getting loaded onto semi trucks for slaughter in Quebec or Mexico and soon (I hope) New Mexico.
> Those that speak out against keeping a colt a stallion do so out of love of horses. We have seen breedings of average horses to average horses. Every fall, we see the Craigslist ads of average horses owned by inexperienced, but caring horse owners, trying to give away the results of their breeding convictions. Few people can honestly say, " I will breed this mare, because I can provide a forever home for the colt." But situations change. Kittens become cats, puppies become dogs and colts become unwanted, too.
> I have a pair of geldings. Sired by a National Grand Champion that was sired by another National Grand Champion. The mare has numerous National Grand Champions in her background, going back 70 years. But as soon as I could, you saw what I had done. They are great to be around, they have a good life. That wouldn't have been possible if left stallions.
> I didn't write this thinking I could change your mind. I wrote it for others that read this might learn and prevent another unwanted horse from being brought into the world.
> ...


 
Post of the day alert!!!


----------



## Farmerjonathan (Mar 11, 2013)

My wife and I used to raise and sell draft ponies. Not a specific breed, but one of a specific body type (chunky) and behavior (willing). Our stud was used in the team on our farm with mares daily. I keep reading on craigslist, "she isn't broke, but would be a great broodmare". I always say to myself, "why would she be a great broodmare? what has she done?" You don't know if your horse will stay sound after learning to work. Why continue a problem? Get him broke to what you want to do with him (besides breeding, he can do that on his own if you just turn him loose). When he is working and intact and actually shows that he should reproduce, then use him on a couple of mares and see what his foals look and act like (they all will be cute as a button the first 6 months). See if they have a brain in their head. If he is not able to be handled and worked "because he is a stud" then he doesn't deserve to be left intact and breeding mares. Also, be careful. Intact males of most species become dangerous when we make them live their lives like we think it should be instead of what they want. Stallions are very hard to keep as willing partners. Then once they have been introduced to and used on mares, as a stud, they know what they want because they have had it and they will do about anything to get it and do about anything to anyone trying to prevent them from getting what they want. My dad owned and we worked a team of Belgian studs that were full brothers on our farm when I was a kid. They weighed a little over a ton each. Sold them to a conglomerate of Amish farmers that were going to use them as well as stand them as studs. Three weeks and they cut the one, kept trying to use the other, they finally cut him. They didn't know how we had used them for years, but the only way they could handle them and be safe was to cut them. This was a group of very experienced horsemen, their actions proved their knowledge, before someone or the horses got hurt, they rectified the problems and utilized the horses. Be careful, when a women's curse visits, a stud will many times respond and be very hard to handle. My wife and daughters never handled our stud alone. He was a gentleman. But we realized the dangers and kept procedures in place and we never incurred an injury to a family member with any of the three studs we stood on our farm. One we raised and was breeding became bound to one mare and would not pasture breed other mares, he would terrorize them and bite and kick them, he was castrated a week later. I bought him back a couple of years ago, he is working on our farm now. Be prepared to make hard decisions for hard reasons. Please be careful. This was not typed to force you to change your mind. It was typed to try to explain in this day and age to raise horses because they are the most outstanding example of their type you can offer the world. And we have enough pasture ornaments, we need using horses. So I have provided some examples that are my personal life examples of why some outstanding stallions and studs became geldings and served a very useful life after. Good luck and please be careful.

Sorry if I rambled. It is a conversation I have with many people face to face and some of them knowing my background try to throw back at me, "you used to breed horses when you were a kid and when your kids were little". Yep, true, but was doing what we thought was best and did good selling many quality ponies that are still alive and being used to this day. But facts are facts, in today's economy, I can buy very good horses for less than $500.00 (don't let what people are asking in publications fool you) and ride or drive them tomorrow, not 4 years after they are born (we never broke to use a horse or pony before they were 4). Be careful and good luck.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Farmerjonathan said:


> My wife and I used to raise and sell draft ponies. Not a specific breed, but one of a specific body type (chunky) and behavior (willing). Our stud was used in the team on our farm with mares daily. I keep reading on craigslist, "she isn't broke, but would be a great broodmare". I always say to myself, "why would she be a great broodmare? what has she done?" You don't know if your horse will stay sound after learning to work. Why continue a problem? Get him broke to what you want to do with him (besides breeding, he can do that on his own if you just turn him loose). When he is working and intact and actually shows that he should reproduce, then use him on a couple of mares and see what his foals look and act like (they all will be cute as a button the first 6 months). See if they have a brain in their head. If he is not able to be handled and worked "because he is a stud" then he doesn't deserve to be left intact and breeding mares. Also, be careful. Intact males of most species become dangerous when we make them live their lives like we think it should be instead of what they want. Stallions are very hard to keep as willing partners. Then once they have been introduced to and used on mares, as a stud, they know what they want because they have had it and they will do about anything to get it and do about anything to anyone trying to prevent them from getting what they want. My dad owned and we worked a team of Belgian studs that were full brothers on our farm when I was a kid. They weighed a little over a ton each. Sold them to a conglomerate of Amish farmers that were going to use them as well as stand them as studs. Three weeks and they cut the one, kept trying to use the other, they finally cut him. They didn't know how we had used them for years, but the only way they could handle them and be safe was to cut them. This was a group of very experienced horsemen, their actions proved their knowledge, before someone or the horses got hurt, they rectified the problems and utilized the horses. *Be careful, when a women's curse visits, a stud will many times respond and be very hard to handle. *My wife and daughters never handled our stud alone. He was a gentleman. But we realized the dangers and kept procedures in place and we never incurred an injury to a family member with any of the three studs we stood on our farm. One we raised and was breeding became bound to one mare and would not pasture breed other mares, he would terrorize them and bite and kick them, he was castrated a week later. I bought him back a couple of years ago, he is working on our farm now. Be prepared to make hard decisions for hard reasons. Please be careful. This was not typed to force you to change your mind. It was typed to try to explain in this day and age to raise horses because they are the most outstanding example of their type you can offer the world. And we have enough pasture ornaments, we need using horses. So I have provided some examples that are my personal life examples of why some outstanding stallions and studs became geldings and served a very useful life after. Good luck and please be careful.
> 
> Sorry if I rambled. It is a conversation I have with many people face to face and some of them knowing my background try to throw back at me, "you used to breed horses when you were a kid and when your kids were little". Yep, true, but was doing what we thought was best and did good selling many quality ponies that are still alive and being used to this day. But facts are facts, in today's economy, I can buy very good horses for less than $500.00 (don't let what people are asking in publications fool you) and ride or drive them tomorrow, not 4 years after they are born (we never broke to use a horse or pony before they were 4). Be careful and good luck.


Seriously? There are still people that actually believe that old wive's tale? A menstruating woman (it's not a curse) has absolutely no effect on a stallion, at all, ever. 

There are millions of women all over the world that handle stallions of all breeds all day, every day. It's NOT the fact that a stallion still has his testicles, it's his training and the experience of the person handling him, regardless of gender. :grumble:


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

"Woman's curse" cracks me up. It's okay, though. To some people it may be a curse. Of course, to some people, merely being alive is a curse to be endured. I have known a few people like that. They believed that going to heaven after they died was their reward for enduring life. Some people's lives are pretty awful, I guess. 

Having had the menstruating female / male animal conversation several times over the years, I have come to conclude that it is entirely possible for a stallion to act up in the presence of a menstruating female, although not because of either of the two most-espoused reasons. Bear with me.

If a stallion is going to act up, he may do so at any of a number of triggers. Horses, being the sensitive creatures they are, can always sense the mood of people nearby. I have been around some women whose hormonal fluctuations made them nearly intolerable to me. I would imagine that hoses would find such individuals difficult as well. If a horse was looking for a reason to act up, that's probably as good a reason as any. Not, however, because of "the scent of blood" or because it made them want to breed. Good grief. A menstruating woman is NOT an ovulating one.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

jennigrey said:


> "Woman's curse" cracks me up. It's okay, though. To some people it may be a curse. Of course, to some people, merely being alive is a curse to be endured. I have known a few people like that. They believed that going to heaven after they died was their reward for enduring life. Some people's lives are pretty awful, I guess.
> 
> Having had the menstruating female / male animal conversation several times over the years, I have come to conclude that it is entirely possible for a stallion to act up in the presence of a menstruating female, although not because of either of the two most-espoused reasons. Bear with me.
> 
> If a stallion is going to act up, he may do so at any of a number of triggers. Horses, being the sensitive creatures they are, can always sense the mood of people nearby. I have been around some women whose hormonal fluctuations made them nearly intolerable to me. I would imagine that hoses would find such individuals difficult as well. If a horse was looking for a reason to act up, that's probably as good a reason as any. Not, however, because of "the scent of blood" or because it made them want to breed. Good grief. A menstruating woman is NOT an ovulating one.


I agree, and there are men that are intolerable because of "hormonal fluctuations" too.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Farmerjonathan offered some terrific information and while we may not all agree with one portion of his message, please don't lose sight of some very valid points. 

jennigrey, I've worked with bulls, stallions and heifers all my life and I do agree with you. I find that because I know I need to maintain a certain mindset with bulls and stallions, I remain focused and control my moods but I do find that at certain stages of cycle, I can be a bit edgy and if something is going to head south, it's going to involve a pen of heifers and how far south it goes depends on me walking away, gaining control of my edgy mood and starting over.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

To be honest, I think knowledgeable women are often better at handling stallions than men and other large animals as well. Women don't think they can force or bully an animal to do something and many men do. Why men think their larger size will make it easier for them to handle a 1200 pound horse, I don't know. It takes a combination of training and horsemanship to do a good job with any horse, including a stallion.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

While I don't agree with his assessment of women and stallions, I do agree with much of the rest of what farmerjohn says.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

I think WR makes an extremely valid point. The old wive's tale about women and studs at certain points in our cycles might be a lot more to do with us and our mood or how long and well soaked our fuses are than about the animal itself.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I think that men that think menstruating women must stay away from stallions are as silly as women that believe men are inferior at handling large animals. But I digress.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I said often men are not as good at handling large animals----the first person that pointed that out to me was a lifelong rancher, a Texan, and a man. There are men that are wonderful horsemen, or cattlemen, just as there are women that are not. Horsewomen know they cannot "force" a horse to do things, some men think they can, or at least they try. I guess horsemen don't try to force things either, women that don't know what they are doing usually get silly or scared and that's not good either.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

CraterCove said:


> I think WR makes an extremely valid point. The old wive's tale about women and studs at certain points in our cycles might be a lot more to do with us and our mood or how long and well soaked our fuses are than about the animal itself.


One pen of longhorn heifers and Alberta wind generally leaves my fuse short and dry but very few people can think as silly as heifers. I find that I can wrap my head around horse thinking so even dumbest equine stunt will seldom cause me stress, unless it involved a immortal kid and that's another and there's not much chance of out thinking them while their frontal lobe is still growing.


----------



## Farmerjonathan (Mar 11, 2013)

Molly Mckee said:


> To be honest, I think knowledgeable women are often better at handling stallions than men and other large animals as well. Women don't think they can force or bully an animal to do something and many men do. Why men think their larger size will make it easier for them to handle a 1200 pound horse, I don't know. It takes a combination of training and horsemanship to do a good job with any horse, including a stallion.


If a man relies on his muscles to get a horse to do something, either he is unbelievably strong or the horse is weak. I agree regardless the sex of the handler, skill overrides strength every day of the week.



Molly Mckee said:


> While I don't agree with his assessment of women and stallions, I do agree with much of the rest of what farmerjohn says.


I actually didn't make a bold clear cut statement about periods. I put that in there for a person that is considering keeping a stallion and it can come into play so they should be forewarned. Some do, some don't.



CraterCove said:


> I think WR makes an extremely valid point. The old wive's tale about women and studs at certain points in our cycles might be a lot more to do with us and our mood or how long and well soaked our fuses are than about the animal itself.


I appreciate the positive spin. I did not mean to indicate a women was inferior. It was something one of our studs seemed to misbehave for my wife and who knows why, but that was a concrete thing we could document and for her and him we noted it and worked around it.



haypoint said:


> I think that men that think menstruating women must stay away from stallions are as silly as women that believe men are inferior at handling large animals. But I digress.


Please, understand I didn't say women had to stay away from studs at their time, just be aware things could be happening. I am not a doctor or a mind reader so don't know what is exactly happening. 



Molly Mckee said:


> I said often men are not as good at handling large animals----the first person that pointed that out to me was a lifelong rancher, a Texan, and a man. There are men that are wonderful horsemen, or cattlemen, just as there are women that are not. Horsewomen know they cannot "force" a horse to do things, some men think they can, or at least they try. I guess horsemen don't try to force things either, women that don't know what they are doing usually get silly or scared and that's not good either.


We all have our strengths and weaknesses. I used to ride a QH/Belgian gelding. Top notch horse, strong, athletic, responsive and do anything I asked of him. Rode him and his half sister (sire was one of the studs in our Belgian team in the story) anyway, he would do anything and come put his head in his halter daily for work. But if he was out, I could not catch him, I would get mad and I think he enjoyed that. My wife, she could talk to him and walk up and halter him. She hated riding him but that was a quirk and we lived with it. (not like they got out often either)

I am sorry if the "woman's curse" term offended anyone. That was my paternal grandmother's term. I did not make black and white distinctions on what a woman could or could not do during this time as I have been happily married to my one and only wife now for 31 years. We raised two daughters on our farm that are very good hands and showed horses, cattle, hogs, goats, rabbits, chickens, turkeys and cats as well as many other inside projects in 4H. My daughters did very well in sewing and modeling. My youngest placed at the state fair in modeling and when our neighbor heard he came over one day as we were sorting hogs and he just looked at her and said, "there is my kind of woman, wins a modeling contest on the weekend, sorting hogs in the mud during the week!!". Everyone had a good laugh, but that was our lives.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe men think that because THEY should stay away from a woman at "that time" their stallion should do? 

hehe Just kidding, of course!

We do have some serious thread drift on this one, though I've found it interesting. I hope to hear how the horse in question is doing, is he well? Does he have a problem, or just need more time out to play?


----------

